# Pindo Palm wine



## Bill B (May 18, 2005)

Hi All,


I have been looking for a recipe for Pindopalm wine with no luck. 


I was looking for something a little different rather than just crush 


fruit, add pectic enzyme, acid blend etc. which would be ok, but I 


was looking for a kicker. I think I might have found It, Today my 


friend gave me 2 cans of Palm"s Seed in heavy syrup Hmmmm this 


was interesting. The ingredients Palm's seed, water, sugar, and 


k-meta.this is a product from Thailand. I wonder if the K-Meta will


have any effect during primary? Im trying to develope my own recipe


Maui Joe and Country Wine should be interested in this.


Bill


----------



## MedPretzel (May 18, 2005)

Well, it sounds good to me.





Add the whole cans to your recipe, add the water to 1 gallon, add sugar to an S.G. of 1.080-1.090, all your other ingredients, and add the yeast, and then let 'er rip.....





The K-meta could pose some problems, so I would start a yeast starter, adding a little bit of your must to it bit by bit. I have never had problems with additives, but maybe I"m lucky. I think it sounds like a great wine already!!!





Oh yes, and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Hippie (May 18, 2005)

Aren't palm kernels oily? How big are the cans, or how much do they weigh each?


----------



## Maui Joe (May 19, 2005)

Bill,


Is this the fruit that we looked at in the pic? The site said that they made wine and jellies from them. To me, it kinda resembles that of dates. I would follow what Martina stated and treat it like a new wine. Wait 12 hours, add the pectic enzme..12 hours later, add the yeast, etc.


Check out Dr. Jack's site...


http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/


or e-mail him. He has probably got a recipe for it I'm sure.


----------



## Bill B (May 19, 2005)

Thanks all, 


Country Wine,I dom't know if the seeds are oily. I have never tasted them. The cans are 22 oz drained 12oz. I might open one up and try them to see. I can always get more. 


Maui Joe, We looked at the fruit I do't know what if any part these seeds came from. There is a Date palm this could also be a good one.. I E-Mailed Jack Keller a while back and all he said was that he has had the Jelly which was good, but he did not have a recipe for this wine, but if I came up with one he would like it. Ill try a few different things and if it comes out good Ill send him the recipe.





Martina,I planned on doing just what you andCountry Wine said the only part I have never done is make a Yeast Starter. This is gonna be fun.


Bill


----------



## Hippie (May 19, 2005)

About 4 cans to the gallon of finished wine desired should be about right. Use the liquid and all from the can. Test acid if you can. It will need additional, I am guessing. Go with the K1V-1116 if you can.


----------

